# eCockpit keine Kommunikationstreiber gefunden



## dfxxx (27 Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin momentan dabei mich in eCockpit einzuarbeiten. Da ich eher aus der Siemens-Welt komme ist es für mich auch eine Einarbeitung in die CoDeSys-Welt, auch wenn ich schon einmal ein Projekt in V2.3 anpassen musste. Momentan habe ich die Evaluierungsversion von eCockpit 1.5.0.3 installiert.
Leider habe ich schon anfängliche Probleme mit der Auswahl der Verbindungsschnittstelle.
Ich kann kein Medium auswählen um einen Netzwerkscan durchzuführen. 
Wenn ich mit der Maus über das Drop-Down-Menü fahre wird mir angezeigt dass keine Kommunikationstreiber gefunden wurden. Sollten diese nicht bei der normalen Installation mitinstalliert wurden sein?

Was mir ebenfalls noch aufgefallen ist:

-> Ich kann keine zweite Instanz von eCockpit öffnen. Es wird mir immer angezeigt das im Moment schon eine Instanz gestartet wird.
-> Bisher habe ich noch kein Gerät in der Netzwerksansicht einfügen können, bei dem eine Detailansicht verfügbar ist oder ich Geräteparameter einstellen kann (z.B. PFC200 750-8202). Bei dem Controller sollte doch eine Detailansicht verfügbar sein, oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?

Ich würde mich sehr über Unterstützung freuen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## GLT (27 Mai 2019)

Die SW ist lizenziert?


----------



## dfxxx (27 Mai 2019)

Hallo GLT,

nein die Software ist als Evaluierungsversion installiert und wurde noch nicht lizensiert. Ich bekomme vermutlich erst im Laufe der nächsten Woche ein Starterkit.
Kann das mit der fehlenden Lizenz zusammenhängen? Ich habe bisher von noch keinen Einschränkungen in der Evaluierungsversion gelesen.


----------



## holgermaik (27 Mai 2019)

In der  Evaluierungsversion sind alle Funktionen die du beschrieben hast verfügbar. Dies ist also nicht der Grund.


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (27 Mai 2019)

Hallo dfxxx,

beim Herunterladen von e!COCKPIT (Registrierung auf unserer Homepage mit anschließenden Download-Link oder Download-Link vom Wago Support) gab es einen Vermerk wie das Zip-Archiv entpackt werden soll. Wurde dieser Hinweis beachtet?

Der Hinweis sieht/sah wie folgt aus:
*Wichtiger Hinweis!*

Beim Download von Dateien aus dem Internet speichert Windows erweiterte Informationen (sogenannte „Alternate Data Streams“ kurz: ADS), die Dateien von externen Quellen als solche kennzeichnen – dies kann in manchen Fällen allerdings zu Fehlfunktionen führen. 
Bitte gehen Sie daher direkt nach dem Download des Installationsarchivs wie folgt vor: 


- Rechtsklicken Sie die noch nicht entpackte ZIP-Datei und wählen Sie „Eigenschaften“.
- Klicken Sie auf den Button „zulassen“ (Windows 7) oder aktivieren Sie das Häkchen bei „zulassen“ (Windows 10).
- Bestätigen Sie den Dialog mit OK.
- Anschließend können Sie das Installationsarchiv wie gewohnt entpacken und die Installation starten.

Desweiteren wird/wurde beschrieben wie man das bestehende Verhalten/Problem lösen kann:

*Wie behebe ich ein bereits bestehendes ADS-Problem? *


- Beenden Sie alle offenen Instanzen von *e!*_COCKPIT_.
- Downloaden Sie das Microsoft-Tool „streams“ von diesem Link: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/streams
- Öffnen Sie eine Eingabeaufforderung und wechseln Sie in den Pfad C:\ProgramData\WAGO Software.
- Entpacken Sie die heruntergeladene ZIP-Datei in den oben genannten Ordner.
- Geben Sie in der Eingabeaufforderung folgenden Befehl ein: streams.exe.
- Bestätigen Sie den Lizenzdialog, falls Sie das Tool noch nie benutzt haben. Das Tool beendet sich im Anschluss wieder.
- Geben Sie jetzt ein: streams.exe -s -d *.*
-> Sie sollten einige Zeilen Ausgabetext erhalten.
Zum Schluss können Sie die Eingabeaufforderung schließen.

Das sollte Ihr Verhalten lösen.


Bezüglich der mehreren Instanzen kann ich bestätigen das mehrere Instanzen möglich sind. Beim Starten von e!COCKPIT kann man parallel keine weitere Instanz hinzufügen, aber danach ist dieses möglich.


----------



## dfxxx (27 Mai 2019)

Hallo Wago Support,

ich hatte diesen Hinweis nicht beachtet.
Die beschriebene Lösung zum Beheben des Problems mit der Anwendung "streams" hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.
Daraufhin habe ich eCockpit noch einmal komplett deinstalliert und die Installation mit dem Hinweis ausgeführt.
Jetzt funktionieren alle Punkte die ich oben genannt hatte.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------

